# Size 30 or 32 "skinny" jeans.



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2008)

I am looking to buy some. Do they even exist? It's ridiculous, I'm sure it's a "WHAT FATTY WOULD WEAR *THAT*" kind of thing.



Anyone have any ides?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2008)

Romans  ( i know most people arent huge fans) have some on clearance for $17.99..catch is only plum or olive left.


----------



## volatile (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just looking one avenue.com and they have something called "sleek" jeans. I haven't seen them in person so I don't know if it's something you might like. 

I was inside the Avenue this past week and I found a pair of skinny capri's for $14.99 so they may have jeans also but you would probably have to go into the store and see. They have some pretty good deals going on now. I found alot of stuff at like 70% off.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi hun

Evans in the Uk do them to a Uk size 32, Im not sure what size that is US but they do also deliver to the US.

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=69509&productId=752498&langId=-1

Hope that is some use????


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Evans in the Uk do them to a Uk size 32, Im not sure what size that is US but they do also deliver to the US.
> 
> ...



This might be useful, but unfortunately I don't know if I can handle the shipping costs (esp. if they don't fit)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was looking for skinny jeans awhile ago and I found some at Torrid..one of the pairs I tried on was way too big. I ended up fitting into a size 22 [although I still didn't get them because I looked ridiculous in them!], even though I normally wear a 26 or 28. I'm pretty sure it was these Dickies ones -
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442166064&bmUID=1216096272134
I can't gaurentee they'll fit, but I know you live near the Torrid in Buffalo, so if you have a chance to get over there and they have these, I'd say it's worth a shot. I'm thinking that the size 26 might work for you?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah, my fatty friends who wear pants talk about how torrid jeans run pretty large. no firsthand experience with them, unfortunately. 
good luck and pixxx plz. rawr.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2008)

elle camino said:


> yeah, my fatty friends who wear pants talk about how torrid jeans run pretty large. no firsthand experience with them, unfortunately.
> good luck and pixxx plz. rawr.



I don't know if a 26 is going to run THAT large, though. Well, I do need to go get leggings soon, so I could give it a go.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2008)

Report: Could not get over my gut, haha. But it was surprisingly close for a 26. Also, the legs fit like normal straight leg jeans on me, so I will stick with the straight legs I have fr now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm canvassing for size 28 skinny jeans, pass those size 26 over, Tooz, and let's see how far I can suck it in.

You know, for fashion.

I thought avenue had a bunch of skinny jeans, and then they just disappeared. My biggest complaint about my fatty jeans is having huge, wide bottoms, even bootcuts. I HATE swimming in jean fabric. HATE HATE HATE. <stabs fat fashion designers> <curses smallish shins>


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2008)

That's exactly my problem-- smaller lower legs.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 15, 2008)

I've gotten some pretty nice skinny jeans from Fashion Bug. Very snug all the way down the leg. They go up to size 32 and very stretchy to hug around the curves and super comfy. I have several pairs. I love wearing them with my ballet slipper shoes. Since I am so short the legs are a little long and my shoes just peep out the front.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2010)

*bump*

Just ordered jeans in size 28 from Torrid thanks to this thread. I bought a pair from Old Navy and loved them, but their styles tend to be a bit repetative. I don't want two or three of the exact same style of jeans so I thought I would try Torrid. I searched to see if they ran big and that's how I got here. (in case someone wants to bitch about my necromancy here) 

Tooz did you ever find your skinny jeans? The ones I bought were capri boyfriend jeans and a pair of bootlegs, both on sale.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite pair of skinnies is the Old Navy Sweetheart. At first I absolutely hated the high waist, but now I love it! And it has a zipper at the bottom of each leg. Unfortunately I only bought one pair (with my employee discount!) and then my Olod Navy closed. 

I also have a bunch of bright colored skinnies from JC Penney, but theyre from the Jrs section and I *just barely* fit. Theyre tight, and my crack shows when I bend over. haha


----------



## Juice (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there, 
Torrid sizes run large for sure. I have a size 26 skirt that still fits me (at 32-34). It all depends on the cut and material though. I always opt for clothes with at least 5% elastane, especially when buying off the internet. Evans clothes are fine, but sometimes run small. Searching for the right jean is a nightmare not only for big ladies. I am still looking for a pair of palazzo jeans. That would be a dream to come true. :bounce:


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd like some palazzo jeans too. The problems is the one ones I've seen which were in the Roamans and Ulla Popken catalogs are this too short ankle length high waters. And I want regular length ones not high waters. Sigh...


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 10, 2010)

Really interested in the Torrid direction this thread has taken because, years ago, Torrid ran pretty small in my experience. So much so that I gave up shopping there. So I'm glad to see that they are running back to true-to-size or bigger-than-size now.

Has anyone tried any of their pull-on jeans? They seem like they'd be perfect for people like me, who have to make up so much waist in size that the ass sags like I'm carrying a load for most jeans. Sex-ay, I know.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Really interested in the Torrid direction this thread has taken because, years ago, Torrid ran pretty small in my experience. So much so that I gave up shopping there. So I'm glad to see that they are running back to true-to-size or bigger-than-size now.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of their pull-on jeans? They seem like they'd be perfect for people like me, who have to make up so much waist in size that the ass sags like I'm carrying a load for most jeans. Sex-ay, I know.



You and me, we are pants sisters. I have this problem.  I am waiting to see from ANYONE if those torrid jeans be good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2010)

We'll see soon enough. The jeans I ordered have 2% spandex to them so I have high hopes. The thing is I'm an hourglass. If you don't like Old Navy jeans then these prolly wont be much better if they work for me. ON jeans tend to fit me a bit long but well when they have a high spandex ratio.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 12, 2010)

My legs are so thick and fat that my stretch jeans from Catherines(bought years ago) cling to them, making them SKINNY jeans.

I don't know if Catherines still has them, but worth a shot!

Tschuss!
Stacie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

Years ago I just bought a pair of jeans, sewed them up and made them in to skinny jeans. I sewed them so thin I could barely get my foot through the bottoms to put them on.  I loved those jeans and I will still butcher up jeans to shape them the way I want. I tightened up a pair from the Roamans catalog that were supposed to be boot cut but were instead just wide cut jeans. It's fairly easy to do if they fit well everywhere else. Just put them on inside out, pin the legs in the shape you want, then sew it sloppily by hand and put them back on. If you're sastified with the way they look go ahead and sew them permanently with the machine. Cut off the excess with some pinking shears if you don't know how to finish seams and then use the excess as a mold to cut and sew the other leg. Voila! Skinny jeans.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought a pair of skinnies from Torrid in a size 28 and couldn't even zip them. Maybe I'm off base here but in my experience Torrid runs tiny tiny tiny in everything except graphic t's and panties.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always thought Torrid bottoms ran small.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 12, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I bought a pair of skinnies from Torrid in a size 28 and couldn't even zip them. Maybe I'm off base here but in my experience Torrid runs tiny tiny tiny in everything except graphic t's and panties.





AshleyEileen said:


> I've always thought Torrid bottoms ran small.



I third their opinions. Torrid bottoms (pants, skirts, etc) ALL run tiny, but especially their jeans. I'm a 26 everywhere else and cannot even zip 28's at Torrid. That makes me sad, too, because I adore some of their jeans.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, somebody in this thread said they ran big. I can't believe I wasted my money on those jeans.  

Ooh.... speaking of sewing.... this gives me an idea. We'll see what I can do when they get here.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 12, 2010)

i recently bought black, grey and regular ol' denim skinny jeans from the avenue in a size 30! also, i dont know if they still have them, but the knit denim they had over the winter came in a skinny leg style and they are amaaazing! super stretchy too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2010)

If they don't fit, Torrid is really good about returns.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> If they don't fit, Torrid is really good about returns.



Yeah, these were sale items. *grumbles*


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn I hate skinny jeans. I love boot cut.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 12, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, these were sale items. *grumbles*



Aw, that sucks.. I've gotten sucked into that a few times.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, these were sale items. *grumbles*



What are they? I might be interested.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

No I'm pretty sure you won't be.  The first are this pair of bootcut jeans, and the second is a pair of glitter tattered straight leg jeans, both in size 28 with 2% spandex. I haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2010)

I am trying to procure some of those source of wisdom pull on jeans...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 13, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, these were sale items. *grumbles*



Take them back to the store. Tell them they were given to you as a gift and that you don't have the receipts. They _should_ give you store credit. I've done it a bunch of times. It's worth a shot and they have no way to prove that you ordered them from online.



Tooz said:


> I am trying to procure some of those source of wisdom pull on jeans...



THEY WERE LIKE DEATH ON ME.


----------



## Red (Apr 13, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I am trying to procure some of those source of wisdom pull on jeans...



I got those in a (size 5), they didn't have a size 4 for some weird reason the sizing jumped from 3 to 5, maybe it's changed though now as that was back last Sept. I like them, sort of, they bobbled LOADS on the first wear and I was mightily pissed off but after a couple of washes the bobbling stopped and the material didn't 'evaporate' like I thought it would. They did fade a bit though so I have dyed them with Dylon denim dye and probably will again but next time in black or jade just for a change. They do get a bit baggy, that's why I think I would have gone for a 4 but overall it's nice to have jeans where the pockets stay smooth and they don't look/feel like leggings at all. They fit me well in that there isn't a massive waist gap like I get with most jeans.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 13, 2010)

Red said:


> I got those in a (size 5), they didn't have a size 4 for some weird reason the sizing jumped from 3 to 5, maybe it's changed though now as that was back last Sept. I like them, sort of, they bobbled LOADS on the first wear and I was mightily pissed off but after a couple of washes the bobbling stopped and the material didn't 'evaporate' like I thought it would. They did fade a bit though so I have dyed them with Dylon denim dye and probably will again but next time in black or jade just for a change. They do get a bit baggy, that's why I think I would have gone for a 4 but overall it's nice to have jeans where the pockets stay smooth and they don't look/feel like leggings at all. They fit me well in that there isn't a massive waist gap like I get with most jeans.



Crud, the bagginess is that I had hoped to avoid with those. I never have a problem with waist gap, it's the saggy ass that kills me for most jeans.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 13, 2010)

Red said:


> I got those in a (size 5), they didn't have a size 4 for some weird reason the sizing jumped from 3 to 5, maybe it's changed though now as that was back last Sept. I like them, sort of, they bobbled LOADS on the first wear and I was mightily pissed off but after a couple of washes the bobbling stopped and the material didn't 'evaporate' like I thought it would. They did fade a bit though so I have dyed them with Dylon denim dye and probably will again but next time in black or jade just for a change. They do get a bit baggy, that's why I think I would have gone for a 4 but overall it's nice to have jeans where the pockets stay smooth and they don't look/feel like leggings at all. They fit me well in that there isn't a massive waist gap like I get with most jeans.



Bobbled? Like, slid around? lol.


MIZZ EILEEN I KNOW THEY WAS LIKE DEATH ON YOU ;_; I just wanna try for myself, haha.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 13, 2010)

Tooz said:


> MIZZ EILEEN I KNOW THEY WAS LIKE DEATH ON YOU ;_; I just wanna try for myself, haha.



I wish I had the pictures of it!
 
I think I have a lot more hips than you do, though.


----------



## Red (Apr 13, 2010)

My hips are like 60 something inches wide so I was pleasantly surprised that the waist wasn't baggy and the hips fit nice and snug but yes after a bit of wear they start to feel like a pair of tights that keep sliding down. I'm tempted to hot wash them before I dye them again just to see if I can snug them up a bit but for now they'll do me for work, they're not really 'going out' jeans, for me. Try 'em before you buy 'em.

@ Tooz Bobbling = Pilling (lol)


----------



## Tooz (Apr 13, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> I wish I had the pictures of it!
> 
> I think I have a lot more hips than you do, though.



What is your hip measurement?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 15, 2010)

Tooz said:


> What is your hip measurement?



No clue. I don't know any measurements.


----------



## LunaLove (Apr 16, 2010)

Tooz said:


> That's exactly my problem-- smaller lower legs.



get a good tailor, seriously. when i was looking for skinny jeans my friend actually ordered a 28 from torrid but the legs ended up fitting like normal straight legs, so she gave them to me. i then took them to a tailor and got the loose fabric taken in. it cost me around $7. now i do this to ALL my jeans, skinny or not.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2010)

LunaLove said:


> get a good tailor, seriously. when i was looking for skinny jeans my friend actually ordered a 28 from torrid but the legs ended up fitting like normal straight legs, so she gave them to me. i then took them to a tailor and got the loose fabric taken in. it cost me around $7. now i do this to ALL my jeans, skinny or not.



Thank you dear. I'll probably do this--I really want skinny jeans. I have pretty big thighs, but from the knee down I have the legs of a 140-pound person


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> No clue. I don't know any measurements.



What size of divine denim from Avenue do you wear?


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 16, 2010)

There are Skinny Jeans in the most recent Roamans catalog.


NOT That I recommend anyone getting jeans from ANY Red Door place after all the issues I've had with their shitty zippers, but since they're not "Mainstreet Blues," they could be higher quality.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok. So I got the Torrid jeans and naturally they are too small, just like everyone said they were going to be.  I've decided I'm going to take them back to a brick and mortar and claim someone got them for me as a gift but my fear is I won't get back what I paid originally. The store folks will factor in every possible discount and I will probably get less back for them. I can't bring the receipt because it identifies me by name as the purchaser. That sucks but inside the package also came a coupon for $25 off of a $50 or more purchase. Its good for next weekend only. So if I take them both to the store plus the coupon I could make out pretty well.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 20, 2010)

Tooz said:


> What size of divine denim from Avenue do you wear?



I don't own any jeans from anywhere other than LB.



LillyBBBW said:


> Ok. So I got the Torrid jeans and naturally they are too small, just like everyone said they were going to be.  I've decided I'm going to take them back to a brick and mortar and claim someone got them for me as a gift but my fear is I won't get back what I paid originally. The store folks will factor in every possible discount and I will probably get less back for them. I can't bring the receipt because it identifies me by name as the purchaser. That sucks but inside the package also came a coupon for $25 off of a $50 or more purchase. Its good for next weekend only. So if I take them both to the store plus the coupon I could make out pretty well.



The last time I did it, I bought the items at the 50% off clearance promo and returned them after the promo ended. I got double what I paid for them.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this doesn't help with buying a new pair of skinny jeans, but if anyone is interested and has jeans they could experiment with, I found a tutorial online on how you can turn flare, bootcut or any style really into skinny jeans. 

I am going to give it a try with some dead jeans of mine and will post pics and thoughts on how it works out. If any of you want to try it yourself here is the link to the really easy tutorial.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 21, 2010)

Which thread had the tutorial on how to make a pair of skinny jeans in it? Can't seem to find it lol. Glad that was posted cuz it may help me be able to make capris into skinny ones. I love flarelegged, bellbottom and wideleg pants and jeans if they are the regular long length. I don't like capris to be flared tho. It makes me look like I'm wearing bellbottoms that shrunk in the wash. Sadly most capris any more are really flared so may be the tutorial will help me cuz I can get capris that are ones I like except for the wide legs and able to narrow the legs.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 22, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> Which thread had the tutorial on how to make a pair of skinny jeans in it? Can't seem to find it lol. Glad that was posted cuz it may help me be able to make capris into skinny ones. I love flarelegged, bellbottom and wideleg pants and jeans if they are the regular long length. I don't like capris to be flared tho. It makes me look like I'm wearing bellbottoms that shrunk in the wash. Sadly most capris any more are really flared so may be the tutorial will help me cuz I can get capris that are ones I like except for the wide legs and able to narrow the legs.



Cheryl. Look in the post above yours, by Sasha, and click the hyperlink on the word TUTORIAL. (It should be in another color than the regular font)

That will take you to the directions.

Happy Sewing.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I had wondered if it was in this thread...


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2010)

Torrid has some nice jeans I'm a 28-30 so I tried their 26's and found a good fit.I could have just been that style of jeans because I tried a 28 in another style and they were too big.
I can't do pull on jeans at all they never stay put, my lower belly pulls them down.I love the look when you first put them on but in 15 min they start dropping


----------



## gobettiepurple (Apr 27, 2010)

*So I love torrid, but you have to remember that different BRANDS have different sizing. So a torrid BRAND pair of jeans will be different than a Z. Caracci, etc. Also, torrid doesn't make each piece under the torrid BRAND, they are contracted out from vendors that create the pieces, so sometimes even vendors measurements will be different. Its hard to buy online, but I have found that Old Navy plus has excellent sizing options. WIth torrid, it can be finicky, so buying online can be a problem. You can always call customer service and voice your concern: perhaps they will offer you free shipping.

I used to work for catherine's plus size, which is a charming shoppes venture [they own lane bryant and romans and fashion bug as well] and i have found that you have to try everything on. I know its hard as one round girl to another to try on outfit after outfit, but no matter what size you are this is the case. All clothing is not created equal, even designers internal sizing charts can be misleading depending on fabric consistency and cut - the garment will look and feel different on different sizes and shapes.

Keep trying, you will find pieces that you love! *


----------



## Olivia (May 1, 2010)

While this isn't exactly the same, I got a great pair of leggings from torrid that look exactly like denim, but they feel comfy like leggings, so you get the best of both worlds... Skinny jeans without the skinny feeling.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 25, 2010)

*bump*

I was just over at ON and saw that they have these brand new skinny jeans there. Nobody has even reviewed them yet. It seems everybody is salivating for skinny jeans so I thought I'd give you all the heads up before they're gone. PLUS, ON is having a 30% sale: ONBIG30.

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41968&vid=8&pid=770194&actFltr=true


----------



## Tracii (Jun 25, 2010)

Deff worth checking out!!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> I was just over at ON and saw that they have these brand new skinny jeans there. Nobody has even reviewed them yet. It seems everybody is salivating for skinny jeans so I thought I'd give you all the heads up before they're gone. PLUS, ON is having a 30% sale: ONBIG30.
> 
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41968&vid=8&pid=770194&actFltr=true



Thanks! I just placed an order in size 28. This will be interesting.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2010)

They arrived. I will take pics when I try them on.

um ok i guess old navy likes to randomly make the waist 3" too small. I NEVER need a 30 in ON pants. These 28s are SMALL. The legs fit right, though. jesus


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 1, 2010)

Tooz said:


> They arrived. I will take pics when I try them on.



I am really excited to hear how it works out!


----------



## curveyme (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm SOOOO happy to hear that I am NOT the only "apple" around here! I never find jeans that fit my "belly hang" (brilliant whoever 'coined' that term btw) AND are close-fitting in the legs. 
I'm going to try Fashion Bug. Thanks Turtle!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 2, 2010)

curveyme said:


> I'm SOOOO happy to hear that I am NOT the only "apple" around here! I never find jeans that fit my "belly hang" (brilliant whoever 'coined' that term btw) AND are close-fitting in the legs.
> I'm going to try Fashion Bug. Thanks Turtle!



Girl! What the hell are you doing in TEXAS??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 2, 2010)

Tooz said:


> They arrived. I will take pics when I try them on.
> 
> um ok i guess old navy likes to randomly make the waist 3" too small. I NEVER need a 30 in ON pants. These 28s are SMALL. The legs fit right, though. jesus



That counts me out. I usually fit the 30 in ON trousers. Wow. Sorry it didn't work out. Try the 30 maybe?


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm an apple too. All stomach. 3 stomachs my mom calls them lol. But I am starting to get a butt too...


----------



## curveyme (Jul 3, 2010)

No butt, maybe I too will find one some day . . . Alas, I suffer from pear-envy!!!!!!!:sad:


----------



## curveyme (Jul 3, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Girl! What the hell are you doing in TEXAS??



Uh . . . this time of year, I'm SWEATING, and _sweating_, and *sweating*!!!!! 
Seriously, I just needed a change; my family had been in Indiana since the early 1800s!! I moved here for a job, that fell through, so I started my own little biz. I really do LOVE it here.
If you ever get tired of that ice and snow, get yer tail down here - we'll go "honky-tonk'n"!


----------

